#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  > ΚΕΝΑΚ >  > > >  >  >  Σε δημόσια διαβούλευση το νέο νομοσχέδιο του ΥΠΕΚΑ για την Ενεργειακή Απόδοση Κτηρίων

## Xάρης

Σε δημόσια διαβούλευση από χθες και έως τις 14.09.2012 (βλ. *ΕΔΩ*) το νομοσχέδιο του ΥΠΕΚΑ για την "Ενεργειακή Απόδοση Κτηρίων",

Προβλέπει οικονομικά και άλλα κίνητρα για επενδύσεις βελτίωσης της ενεργειακής απόδοσης νέων και υφισταμένων κτηρίων, καθώς επίσης οι επενδύσεις ενεργειακής βελτίωσης κτηρίων να μπορούν να εντάσσονται στο Πρόγραμμα Δημοσίων Επενδύσεων (Π.Δ.Ε.).

Οι παρατηρήσεις θα ληφθούν υπόψη στο τελικό σχέδιο νόμου, που θα κατατεθεί προς ψήφιση στη Βουλή.

Με τις διατάξεις του συγκεκριμένου νομοσχεδίου, εναρμονίζεται η ελληνική νομοθεσία με την αναδιατυπωμένη Οδηγία "Για την ενεργειακή απόδοση των κτηρίων" (2010/31/ΕΕ του Ευρωπαϊκού Κοινοβουλίου και του Συμβουλίου). 

Παράλληλα κωδικοποιείται και επικαιροποιείται η ήδη υπάρχουσα σχετική νομοθεσία για την εξοικονόμηση ενέργειας στον κτιριακό τομέα που έχει διαμορφωθεί τα τελευταία χρόνια με τη θέσπιση του Κανονισμού Ενεργειακής Απόδοσης Κτιρίων (ΚΕΝΑΚ) και του θεσμού των Ενεργειακών Επιθεωρητών. 

Η εφαρμογή της νέας Οδηγίας, που είναι υποχρεωτική από τα κράτη μέλη της ΕΕ έως την άνοιξη του 2014 *θέτει αυστηρότερα όρια και προϋποθέσεις ενεργειακής απόδοσης των κτηρίων*. 

Το νομοσχέδιο του ΥΠΕΚΑ εναρμονιζόμενο με τις προβλέψεις της Οδηγίας θέτει ενδιάμεσους στόχους για τη βελτίωση
της ενεργειακής απόδοσης των νέων κτηρίων έως το 2015. 
Προβλέπεται επίσης ότι *από την 01.01.2021, όλα τα νέα κτήρια πρέπει να είναι κτίρια σχεδόν μηδενικής κατανάλωσης ενέργειας*. Για τα νέα κτήρια που στεγάζουν υπηρεσίες του δημόσιου και ευρύτερου δημόσιου τομέα, η υποχρέωση αυτή τίθεται σε ισχύ από την 01.01.2019.

*Πηγή:* ΤΕΕ

----------

